# Confused!!



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have read some threads on worms and have now got all confused, it doesn't take much, especially today 
We use Advocate monthly on both dogs who are around 18 months old and it says on the box it covers ;

Fleas, Larvae, Whipworm, Hookworm, Roundworm, Angiostrongylus, Heartworm, Otodectes, Sarcoptes, Demodex and Louse. 

Then i read on a thread somewhere that with Advocate you should worm them as well. Our vet has never told us to give them anything else and now i am worried that i have not been worming them correctly. What worm am i missing on treating? I have never seen any worms on either of them, they go to the Groomers and have their anul glands released etc and she has never said she has seen any. So my questions is should i be using another worming treatment as well as Advocate?:question:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

The additional worming treatment over and above Advocate is for Tapeworm which Advocate does not cover. Our vet says that a Drontal tab just once or maybe twice a year is absolutely fine.  Have a chat with your vet and see what they recommend.

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok thanks for that.


----------



## Stuard (Aug 2, 2011)

This is a way which should be discussed with a vet.If your pet have not you provided you about this the related information then you must change him.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

We do the same as Karen - but I do not question the vet - just do as I am told - she likes Treacle to go in for her advocate and Drontal so she can administer it - treat her and make a big fuss of her! HTH x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh no don’t, you have got me questioning my worming routine now.. always get frontline and Milbemax from the vets ... I have spreadsheet to remind me when to give it to each dog... yes I am that organised, or sad .....

Just had a peek and Milbemax is a wormer for dogs, covers against the following:

Roundworm: Toxocara canis
Roundworm: Toxascaris leonina
Tapeworm: Dipylidium caninum
Tapeworm: Taenia spp.
Tapeworm: Echinococcus multilocularis
Tapeworm: Echinococcus granulosus
Whipworm: Trichuris vulpis
Hookworm: Ancylostoma caninum
Heartworm: Dirofilaria immitis


----------

